# Green Card for spouse. both of us living overseas.



## egalanto (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello,

I am American and my husband is French, we are both living in France for the time being but we plan to move to America and stay there. I want to know if it is possible to get the green card processed for him while we are still in France and what the procedures are for this?

Please let me know if you can help. thanks!!!

Elise


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa 
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Immediate Relatives | Embassy of the United States Paris, France


----------

